# Audio Advertisements! :D



## TheComet (Nov 9, 2008)

--Post links to your new songs here!--

I don't see one here. I must post one.

On Newgrounds there is a thread like this, and it works beautifully for musicians and listeners alike.

If you have posted a new song and want comments/critique/reviews post it here along with a short little description of it so people know what they're going to check out.

IE:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1624372/
"Arc of Water"
Breaktrance
blablabla infoinfo infogiveblameblayourblamoneyblabla


If you post your own songs here, remember that giving comments and returning the favor is always a way to get feedback 
edit: added a little one liner at the top so you furs will see what this thread is when you highlight it
edit edit: and some rules as they're always a good idea

THREAD RULES:
-No double posting, and if you let out multiple songs in a short time period and there are only one or two posts after yours, either edit your last post or wait for a larger post gap
-If your song is mature make sure to make note of it in your description
-No "check my gallery" only posts
-If you find another musician and you like their work, but they are relatively unknown, do not hesitate to link to them on this thead (unless they specifically say not to)
-Leave your comments on the song pages, not here
-This is not a request thread.
-You can post here as many times as you want, you aren't limited to only being able to post 1 song.
-If you intend to be a regular on this thread, be respectful to others and leave comments on their work


----------

